# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  My DIY Overflow & Sump :D

## simontay78

I had done up a nice DIY Overflow & Sump project over this weekend and now still feeling satisfied for now :3

Go to my blog or youtube for more information on my project hehehe  :Grin: 

Feel free to comment!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadow

it would be better if you include sketch of your DIY  :Grin:

----------


## windcharm

Good job! Nicely done.

----------


## Cross

Nice DIY you got there :Grin: ! Was wondering is there alot of noise when the water is running through the pipes? I previously used a diy overflow for a 3 ft tank with a 1500lph pump. Sounded like a waterfall was running through my house :Opps: . Any way to eliminate the air within the pipes? I know of commercial overflow boxes that come with a small tube to suck out the air manually, resulting in no air insude the tube. :Surprised:

----------


## nowhereman

A nice and detailed one DIY video.

Just my humble opnion. 
The stacking pail limits the amount of filter media and the sump area is under utilised.
Maybe can just use 2 pails side by side?

One pail with the bottom side attached to the pipe from overflow, and top part of the pail connected with a pipe to the second pail. 
Second pail will have a hole in the bottom to allow water return to sump... Just too free and just off my thoughts, dunno will this works...

----------


## BFG

Here's some comment-

1) To prevent the pump from pumping too much water that it will overflow the tank, you could use 2 sets of your diy overflow tube.

2) Your sump is not covered and not in a cabinet and it could attract mosquito to lay their egg, you could-

a) Buy a flat piece of styrofoam and use it to cover the diy sump.

b) Get a powerhead and place it in your diy sump to agitate the water so that there will be no part of the water surface that will be calm for the mosquito to lay their eggs.

3) The ceramic ' Doughnut ' must be immersed in water so that the beneficial bacteria would survive. Have you check your design of the diy canister that it would do that? If you have holes on the bottom of the multiple pail, the water level might not be adequate to submersed the ceramic ' doughnut '.

4) You do not need to use many sponges. A piece would do. But if you want to use a lot of sponges, you could use less sponge but change them frequently then using many but change them a few times in a few month. 

The aerator in the sump will cause more water to be evaporated. If it's a planted tank, the plants will provide all the O2 the shrimps need. Also, the water will not ' suck itself from the main tank ' but it will be siphon out should the pump failed or the electric supply to the house is affected. Your water surface will be oily since you do not have an open surface skimmer. Since you do not have an open surface skimmer in your main tank, it is also an ideal place where the mosquito egg would have time to hatch and grow.


Hope this helps!
 :Smile:

----------

